# Fuel pump Humming



## Slowrunner (Jan 24, 2007)

My fuel pump has been humming quite loud lately. It used to be only at start up , now its almost all the time. I,m guessing its almost time to replace the fuel pump. Which is the easiest way? Any tricks


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Make sure it's the pump and that there's something wrong with it first. That's an expensive part to replace just cause you hear a hum.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Slowrunner said:


> My fuel pump has been humming quite loud lately. It used to be only at start up , now its almost all the time. I,m guessing its almost time to replace the fuel pump. Which is the easiest way? Any tricks


Make sure your fuel filter is not the problem.


----------



## mossman (Jul 10, 2005)

I got one in a junk yard cheap enough, but it's a gamble. Been working over a year now.


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

I pulled the bed off mine to replace the fuel pump. Only six bolts and the fuel filler neck and rear wires, and then two guys can lift it right off.


----------

